# Who are your favorite non-mainstream villagers?



## sunnyhills (May 6, 2020)

Just wondering, who are your favorite non-mainstream (ie. not commonly traded) villagers? Just looking for some needle in the haystacks there. I have too many normal and lazy villagers though hah.


----------



## MrPicard (May 6, 2020)

Does Frank count? He hardly ever seems to get mentioned (or I'm just overlooking it, idk). I like how cranky he is. Reminds me of myself. lol


----------



## salem_ (May 6, 2020)

yall i wanted to kick out curlos as soon as i saw him in the campsite

now a strange feeling similiar to love is growing towards him

damn sheep


----------



## Altarium (May 6, 2020)

He's a lazy, but Papi is just absolutely adorable and he's hardly ever mentioned. He's super unique too! Definitely far from mainstream (though he should be )


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 6, 2020)

gala is an adorable normal pig and im surprised she isnt more popular!


----------



## Soigne (May 6, 2020)

bill the (jock?) duck


----------



## SliceAndDice (May 6, 2020)

I love love love Hamphrey. That tiny cranky hamster with his huge tooth is the cutest thing ever. I also like Colton an how he looks like a prince. Raddle and Jeremiah are pretty great too. Also Olive, the little cub that always gets overlooked because of Maple.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

Annalise or Kitty as a snooty villager. Papi as a lazy. Bill or Poncho for jocks.


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 6, 2020)

I love Poncho 
I don’t think he’s mainstream but he’s awesome


----------



## biksoka (May 6, 2020)

Olaf, he just radiates smugness with his fancy coat and little hair curl
And Clay, I just love his design


----------



## Edge (May 6, 2020)

Opal the elephant. She is such pretty color of green. 
Keaton the eagle. I lIke his eyes and he is really vibrant.


----------



## Corvusrene (May 6, 2020)

Mott was one of my starters in my first new leaf town and I've loved him ever since. It's shame I've never been able to find him since then though.


----------



## Saikarie (May 6, 2020)

I personally have a huge love for Tammi the peppy monkey, so cute but with a slight edge ;;


----------



## Believe (May 6, 2020)

Biff and Prince! I would dIE for Prince.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (May 6, 2020)

In my first NL town I had Pango as a starting villager and she grew on me cause she threw my mayor a birthday party that first year. I'm also partial to Beardo and Lionel because they have mustaches and it makes me laugh. Caroline was my very first island villager back in the GC days, so she is pretty nostalgic for me. I also really like Mira because she's a super bunny.


----------



## cainhurst (May 6, 2020)

Caroline and Sally were the first that came to mind, but they're both normals. Claudia (snooty pink tiger with blue heart patterns on her head!!) is pretty great - I was holding her for my sister a few weeks ago and was unexpectedly sad to see her go. I also love Bruce (cranky deer... but most of the deer designs are nice imo) and Pecan (snooty, and another squirrel, surprise). There are tons of cute villagers not in the upper tiers.


----------



## zanily (May 6, 2020)

Gruff! I know he's cranky, but he's an adorable green goat and he's usually p nice once you befriend him. <3 He's good friends with Billy and Sherb now.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 6, 2020)

this absolute QUEEN omfg... willow is such a cutie i cant believe she's slept on and in such a low tier


----------



## usukifrenzy (May 6, 2020)

I have a soft spot for Sally, she was my absolute favourite in Wild World and she's so darn cute. She has the normal personality so she's also really sweet and that made me love her even more


----------



## moon_child (May 6, 2020)

Rudy and his dopey smiley face.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

Also I like a Cheri the bear for a peppy.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 6, 2020)

Static, a squirrel! He is the only cranky villager I like, and I do not see him mentioned than often. One of my other favourites is Blaire, also a squirrel, though a snooty one. For jock I would say Bill, a really cute duck!


----------



## Climbintospace (May 6, 2020)

Hamusuta said:


> this absolute QUEEN omfg... willow is such a cutie i cant believe she's slept on and in such a low tier


I have met her at an island recently and was blown away by how adorable she actually is. She got a huge cuteness glowup in NH compared to the image you posted.


Personally I would say Bunnie. I feel like she isn't on the highest ends of the tier list, even though she has a super uniqe design and look about her (could be absolutely wrong tho!)


----------



## Noctis (May 6, 2020)

Cole, my lazy bunny. Be wasn't appealing at first but I warmed up to him quicker than I thought I would.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 6, 2020)

is punchy non-mainstream static & keaton


----------



## Jared:3 (May 6, 2020)

I feel like some of the Kangaroo villagers are underrated, such as Mathilda and Walt they're great villagers I don't think people exactly hate these villagers I think they're just overshadowed by villagers of the same personality such as Snooty for Mathilda being overshadowed by Diana and Ankha, with Walt being overshadowed by the Cranky wolves and Apollo, Static and others


----------



## xara (May 6, 2020)

does gayle count? i hardly ever see anyone mention her and i think she’s so cute


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 6, 2020)

Frita and Velma!
I always wanted Frita since New Leaf, because I thought she was so cute and I still do!
I love the goats a lot - They get so much hate tho ;0;  and when I found Velma on one of my last NMT islands I just loved her! I think she's super cute and unique


----------



## sunnyhills (May 6, 2020)

wondering if you guys like any dog villagers besides lucky, cherry, goldie who seem to be the most popular?


----------



## Xeleron (May 6, 2020)

I think many of the villagers I like are very underrated or just not like at all 
Chops | Pig | Smug
Avery | Eagle | Cranky
Ken | Chicken | Smug
Boone | Gorilla | Jock
Rasher | Pig | Cranky

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



sunnyhills said:


> wondering if you guys like any dog villagers besides lucky, cherry, goldie who seem to be the most popular?


I have a special place in my heart for Portia since I had her in WW!


----------



## MarkySharky (May 6, 2020)

I really like Peck. My day 1 ACNH islander and so upbeat!


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2020)

O'Hare, I don't get how he isn't more popular?? He's definitely one of the better smugs


----------



## metswee (May 6, 2020)

sunnyhills said:


> wondering if you guys like any dog villagers besides lucky, cherry, goldie who seem to be the most popular?


I kinda fell in love w dog villagers in this game! The way their ears flop around is so cute!!! Bea Biskit and Portia are definitely my favorites rn


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2020)

sunnyhills said:


> wondering if you guys like any dog villagers besides lucky, cherry, goldie who seem to be the most popular?


Biskit and Bones are great


----------



## rawstberry (May 6, 2020)

sunnyhills said:


> wondering if you guys like any dog villagers besides lucky, cherry, goldie who seem to be the most popular?


i'm not sure how exactly popular she is but i really like daisy! i had her in my town in new leaf and she was my first friend there so i have a soft spot for her. to be honest, i tend to like most wolf and dog villagers. but i'm also a huge dog person irl (though i'm known to be an animal lover in general between my pals and i don't deny it because it's true lol) so that's probably why!


----------



## kakuzu (May 6, 2020)

doc !!! literally the cutest little bunny ever i cannot believe he's like bottom of the barrel popularity smh ,,


----------



## cornimer (May 6, 2020)

I think majority of my favourite villagers are "non-mainstream" haha. I love majority of the frogs (Tad, Puddles, Tad, Drift, Tad, Jeremiah, Tad, Jambette, Tad, Frobert, Huck, Tad...) as well as Elmer and Rod. I think my more "mainstream" favourites are Dotty, Walker, Agent S. and Tom, but even they aren't like SUPER mainstream. I don't think I would include any of the most commonly traded villagers in my favourites.


----------



## ecstasy (May 6, 2020)

kakuzu said:


> doc !!! literally the cutest little bunny ever i cannot believe he's like bottom of the barrel popularity smh ,,


This, I have him in my secondary town (couldn't fit him in my main town) and I love him


----------



## Chris (May 6, 2020)

Basing popularity off of this *this tier list*, I would have to say Goose! He is my favourite villager living on my island (and definitely ranks up there with my favourites of all time) and I can't believe it has taken me this many years to realise how amazing he is.

Also, I was surprised looking at that list how low down Soleil is. I wanted her enough to buy her amiibo card. It arrived today. Seeing this lack of popularity might explain why I managed to snag it for just £4.


----------



## raqball (May 6, 2020)

Ozzie, Ribbot, Sprocket, Twiggy, and Raddle are a few I like that don;t get mentioned often..


----------



## Rosewater (May 6, 2020)

Rolf
Olivia
Kitty
Maddie
Purrl
Snake
Tangy
Bunnie
Phoebe
Bea
Fuchsia
Freya
Chrissy
Maple
Poppy


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 6, 2020)

I'm not sure if these count but Ellie, Margie and Carrie!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

sunnyhills said:


> wondering if you guys like any dog villagers besides lucky, cherry, goldie who seem to be the most popular?


I like Bones. I never remember to move him in but he’s a cute dog.


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 6, 2020)

sunnyhills said:


> wondering if you guys like any dog villagers besides lucky, cherry, goldie who seem to be the most popular?



Biskit is pretty cute! If he weren't the same personality as Lucky, he might be a dreamie for me. Recently I had Shep as a random move-in, but I'm not sure about him yet. 
I'm one of the people who love Cherry and Lucky. 

Otherwise, I like these underrated villagers:
- Annalisa
- Groucho
- Pate
- Tabby
- Olaf
- Chops
- Monique


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2020)

I love Shep and Mira they’re my besties


----------



## Brecht (May 6, 2020)

I love Maelle  She is so lovely and sweet.. Wouldn't harm a fly and she is so involved with you.


----------



## otterboi (May 6, 2020)

Deli (Lazy Monkey) is my favorite villager by far but nobody seems to talk about him. Agnes is also great


----------



## issh0mans (May 6, 2020)

tiffany! she just looks like such a ***** i love her lmao​


----------



## pocky (May 6, 2020)

Mott! Also ugly villagers like Katt, Jambette, and Tabby


----------



## SarahsNY (May 6, 2020)

Alice and Walker! They were the only villagers to give me their pictures in WW, and have been my favorites ever since.


----------



## moonolotl (May 6, 2020)

I don't think Lopez is commonly traded? i love him so much!
Pashmina's a little less mainstream too and shes probably my absolute favourite
Honorable mentions are Elvis and Simon since they were in my new leaf town and I like them a lot, even though I don't know if I'd have them on my island.


----------



## JKDOS (May 6, 2020)

Mitzi - Tier C
Graham - Tier D
Al - Tier D

I am working on getting Tybalt in my town as my jock. He isn't too bad. His tier..."Untiered"

I'm guessing people really hate jocks, because I'd rank Tybalt above Al, and maybe Graham.


----------



## Master Mage (May 6, 2020)

Peck


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 6, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> O'Hare, I don't get how he isn't more popular?? He's definitely one of the better smugs


O'hare is so CUTE!!! I love him! I had him in New Leaf and I have him in New Horizons, when I found him on an island I nearly cried !!


----------



## kylie32123 (May 6, 2020)

Hazel! She was one of my first villagers when I started playing New Leaf back in 2013. I was new to the animal crossing scene and didnt know much about it at that time. Hazel was always so nice and sweet to me whenever I talked to her! She was my favorite then and always will be. Sadly, like I said, I didnt know much about animal crossing at that time, so when i stopped playing for a few weeks and came back, she was gone. I was heartbroken. I havent been able to get her back since and im hoping on either trading to get her or just getting her amiibo


----------



## ayeeprill (May 6, 2020)

SYLVANA

Poppy gets all the normal squirrel love. But Sylvana is absolutely adorable, has such a nice palette, and a gorgeous house! Plus she's stinking ADORABLE.


----------



## Megina (May 6, 2020)

*MADDIE!*
She is my precious angel ;v;
I was surprised that she's not as high on the tier list as some others...

She's peppy.
But dangit... She is amazing...


----------



## mewshine (May 6, 2020)

Tabby, always! But she seems to be getting a bit more love nowadays (yay!), ones I REALLY don’t see any love for are Limberg, Cashmere, and Caesar... I’ve got big soft spots for those three, I think when people go for crankies or snooties they go for more conventionally cute ones to balance out the personality, but I kinda like them rough around the edges in terms of looks too! Wish I saw more fan content of them!


----------



## Loubelle (May 6, 2020)

I love Derwin owo For a long time in NL i wanted him gone, and he just would never leave, and eventually he grew on me, and he is someone I plan on having as my lazy villager in NH


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 6, 2020)

Bella, Rod, and Tasha are my smol lil babies... they're so cute and sweet i love them


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 6, 2020)

If you know me well, Cashmere. There's just something about her looks that make me like her. Not at first, but I warmed up to her.

And what's weird is that Bonbon, Celia, Frita, Julia, June, and Murphy are barely ever mentioned.
Bonbon, Celia, Julia, June and Murphy are cute sweeties while Frita is unique.


----------



## lulu9956 (May 6, 2020)

I LOVE Snooty.  She's obviously a snooty lol, and when she randomly moved in I was pretty sure I was going to hate her.  But she's really grown on me! She fits her name/personality SO well.

I also LOVE LOVE LOVE Papi.  He's lazy, which I know you're not looking for, but doesn't get the appreciation he deserves! He is so cute and sweet and a brilliant addition to my island.


----------



## marea (May 6, 2020)

Olive is such a sweet bear cub but i didnt consider her until chancing upon her on a mystery island. Curt is one of my all time favorite crankies, the other one being Chief. My girl, Hazel, is starting to grow on me fast!


----------



## xxxxnatalie (May 6, 2020)

Stinky! I kind of want to replace Bam with him as my jock, but I want Bam's picture first.


----------



## anne17 (May 6, 2020)

I love LOVE Tucker


----------



## chainosaur (May 6, 2020)

It still boggles my mind that Colton is relatively low on tier lists. He's one of the cutest Smugs? Hello? Mitzi being lower also surprises me, I always thought she was one of the best Normals. I love her color scheme and her face.

Papi I think it also an underrated Lazy, I had him for a time in NL and he was great. Cousteau and Mott are also great Jocks that people sleep on, but I guess that's just me.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 6, 2020)

my all time favorite villager is Tom the cat. He is so cute and so sweet, he's like a grumpy old grandpa who has acts tough but is really a huge softie  He was one of my original villagers in New Leaf, and I actually miss him in New Horizons, and have therefore added him to my dreamy list. 

I also love Diva, which I know is controversial lol. I just think she is soooo funny, she was in my New Leaf town, and then was actually my starting villager in New Horizons, so she definitely has a special place in my heart along with Tom.


----------



## Uffe (May 6, 2020)

Altarium said:


> He's a lazy, but Papi is just absolutely adorable and he's hardly ever mentioned. He's super unique too! Definitely far from mainstream (though he should be )


I had Papi in New Leaf! I wasn't sure how to feel about him at first, but he's definitely wonderful.


----------



## Maiana (May 6, 2020)

Tasha. Her power...
She's so pretty /o\


----------



## Yujian (May 6, 2020)

Dr.Raddle deserves more love!


----------



## Jared:3 (May 6, 2020)

Rosewater said:


> Rolf
> Olivia
> Kitty
> Maddie
> ...


Fuchsia is actually more popular in NH


----------



## trashpedia (May 6, 2020)

There’s a lot! I like Mott, Sterling Alice, Grizzly, Carmen, Zell, Jacques, TASHA, Raddle, Mira, Sheri, Caroline, Sylvania, Bonbon, Eugene, Kidd, and Pierce.


----------



## Rinpane (May 6, 2020)

I love Sprocket, sweetest robot bird ever. But also, Chadder and his bathroom house? Groucho too.

Additionally I really thought Eugene was a popular villager, so seeing him consistently at the bottom in the popularity spectrum is very confusing to my brain.


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 6, 2020)

I have a ton but Papi is my all time favorite villager he's such a cutie pie I love him so so much.


----------



## Iris_T (May 6, 2020)

Not sure how popular she is but my second favorite is Carmen (peppy rabbit), I love her to pieces <3


----------



## avieators (May 6, 2020)

i got ava (my name twin!) from my brother last night and i absolutely adore her!! june, elmer, maddie, blanche, agent s are all faves too, i really want maddie on my island weh  i saw someone mention mott, so glad to see my boy getting some attention!!

edit: I FORGOT BOOMER MY SON i'm so sry boomer,,,i'm sure there're more that i'm forgetting. sylvana's cute!!

edit2: celia. why r there so many cute normals that get slept on. also i saw my boy butch very low on the tier list, whats up w THAT, he is my all time favorite cranky


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 6, 2020)

sunnyhills said:


> wondering if you guys like any dog villagers besides lucky, cherry, goldie who seem to be the most popular?


Bones is by far the best doggo in my opinion.


----------



## chainosaur (May 6, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> my all time favorite villager is Tom the cat. He is so cute and so sweet, he's like a grumpy old grandpa who has acts tough but is really a huge softie  He was one of my original villagers in New Leaf, and I actually miss him in New Horizons, and have therefore added him to my dreamy list.
> 
> I also love Diva, which I know is controversial lol. I just think she is soooo funny, she was in my New Leaf town, and then was actually my starting villager in New Horizons, so she definitely has a special place in my heart along with Tom.



I _love_ Tom, I vividly remember him in my GCN town and he was a hoot. I hope you find him!


----------



## N a t (May 6, 2020)

Cleo is a super cute snooty horse I love! She has big ol sparkley eyes!


----------



## Ichiban (May 6, 2020)

i've had some lowtier gems between NL and NH, Mott, Scoot and Eugene stick out as my favorites for sure


----------



## Figment (May 6, 2020)

Does Midge count? I can't believe she isn't more popular. I guess that's a testament to how cute the Normal villagers are.

Also, Sprinkles. I feel like I see more people who have her than I see who have Midge, but she deserves _all_ the love.

As far as villagers who I NEVER see mentioned, I had Gloria and Jay in New Leaf and I really miss them.


----------



## condor (May 6, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Annalise or Kitty as a snooty villager. Papi as a lazy. Bill or Poncho for jocks.



Seconding Kitty!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 6, 2020)

Yujian said:


> Dr.Raddle deserves more love!


My sister’s roommate just found Raddle on and island and she texted me saying, LOOK AT THIS VILLAGER WITH A MASK ON ITS MOUTH!” Except it wasn’t in all caps. I dunno why I did that.


----------



## peachp1t (May 6, 2020)

hmm,,, does ketchup count??? i love her but idk how popular she is


----------



## soomi (May 6, 2020)

I love love love Boomer 

He is the cutest little sweetie pie and I wish I could get a hug from him IRL. Lol. I’m honestly surprised he’s not popular. He’s my lil puffy penguin!


----------



## Unserioes (May 6, 2020)

Purrl!!! 
She was one of my starter Villagers in Wild World. At first I kinda hated her because she was always super mean to me, like one time i remember showing my IRL friend one of her letters that said something among the lines of: "Do you really think i care about the stuff you're blabbering?" and me and my friend just sat there with open mouthes hahaha

Over time she became more and more friendly tho and she was the first one to give me her photo frame!

This made me actually buy her amiibo and now shes on my island, happy to have her back


----------



## Le Ham (May 6, 2020)

Guess I can't say Melba anymore, she used to be more hidden, but she is normal anyway and she's basically koala Maple

Billy is a great jock. He's this funny old-looking goat and I wonder if he's the reason I'm not as annoyed of the jock personality type as many other people are.

Yknow, I've never had Astrid and for all I know she could come off as mean, but she does have an interesting appearance ngl. Walt is another kangaroo I think could use a little more appreciation. The kangaroos in general aren't very loved lol

As far as cats go, I'm a little perplexed why I don't see Felicity up there often, she's one of the cuter ones imo. But maybe I'm not paying attention


----------



## Mattician (May 6, 2020)

Iggly

He was one of my starting five in New Leaf. Then he was one of my starting two in New Horizons. I'm keeping him.


----------



## chainosaur (May 6, 2020)

Yee said:


> Guess I can't say Melba anymore, she used to be more hidden, but she is normal anyway and she's basically koala Maple
> 
> Billy is a great jock. He's this funny old-looking goat and I wonder if he's the reason I'm not as annoyed of the jock personality type as many other people are.
> 
> ...


Felicity is adorable, I had her in my NL town and she was a sweetie pie. Definitely underrated to be sure.


----------



## Feferily (May 6, 2020)

Renee and Melba!


----------



## Spunki (May 6, 2020)

Pretty much all of the Koalas. I love Gonzo and Yuka. Why are they most of the time avoided? I don’t have any problems with their Nose.

Otherwise Anabelle, Benjamin, some underrated Penguins like Wade, Boris, Cranston, Del, Drake, Elvis or any of the Lions at all (yeah I know, they have weird flat faces, but I wouldn’t consider them that bad), Frank, any of the bigger Bears (Grizzly, Groucho, Curt, Ike, Pinky etc.), Hamphrey.

Just to many Villagers and only 1 Island.



sunnyhills said:


> wondering if you guys like any dog villagers besides lucky, cherry, goldie who seem to be the most popular?



Butch, Bones, Walker, Benjamin, Bea are all cute.


----------



## lieryl (May 6, 2020)

Klaus literally has the cutest grumpy face and he’s a gladiator T^T he needs love


----------



## naranjita (May 6, 2020)

Altarium said:


> He's a lazy, but Papi is just absolutely adorable and he's hardly ever mentioned. He's super unique too! Definitely far from mainstream (though he should be )





2xdinosaurs said:


> It still boggles my mind that Colton is relatively low on tier lists. He's one of the cutest Smugs? Hello? Mitzi being lower also surprises me, I always thought she was one of the best Normals. I love her color scheme and her face.
> 
> Papi I think it also an underrated Lazy, I had him for a time in NL and he was great. Cousteau and Mott are also great Jocks that people sleep on, but I guess that's just me.


came here to say Papi and Colton! I have Papi on my island and I'm hoping to get Colton eventually. they're both so unique and it's such a shame that people don't talk about them more often!


----------



## chainosaur (May 6, 2020)

naranjita said:


> came here to say Papi and Colton! I have Papi on my island and I'm hoping to get Colton eventually. they're both so unique and it's such a shame that people don't talk about them more often!


I will talk about Colton all day everyday if someone lets me, hahaha. And okapis are just naturally cute, so Papi is, as expected, mega cute! I'm glad other people appreciate them ~


----------



## lana. (May 6, 2020)

I like Melba, I think she is really cute and underrated!


----------



## chriss (May 6, 2020)

Hamphrey was one of my top 3 favorite villagers in new leaf. In this game I think he's become my favorite. He is one of the funniest villagers. I love that face.


----------



## cheezu (May 6, 2020)

Peggy is my gem and I don't see her mentioned AT ALL.
I also really like Henry, Tad, Maddie, Mac (he looks like a pug which is my favorite dog breed), Bea and Monique.


----------



## Spunki (May 6, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Tad



Speaking of Frogs, I like his squiggly Mouth a lot. But being a Jock is sometimes such a Pain. I wished he was lazy. Lol


----------



## Envy (May 6, 2020)

Cleo
Annalise
Vivian
Purrl
Colton
Bea
Butch
Jay
Ed (really doesn't deserve the hate he gets)
Queenie
Fuschia


----------



## hikaricities (May 6, 2020)

lieryl said:


> Klaus literally has the cutest grumpy face and he’s a gladiator T^T he needs love


some love for Klaus!!! finally ; ^ ; he is so underrated he's my favorite smug! love his gladiator concept and his house is beautiful!
Also want to mention Flip, Willow, Felicity, and Ketchup! Although I feel like Willow, Felicity and Ketchup do get a decent amount of love since I've seen some people mention them in this thread Flip (and Klaus) is pretty underrated though. I feel like he deserves a lot more love! All the monkey villagers do imo. But Flip is super cute and a great jock. He loves to sing too! It's adorable.


----------



## chibski (May 6, 2020)

Olive the bear cub  I've heard people say she's just a boring version of Maple, but I just don't see Maple being much cuter and I've grown too attached to Olive. She is normal, though, so I guess for non-normal/non-lazy personalities I'd say Static the cranky squirrel is my favorite. He's so funny and has a super deep voice despite being a tiny lil squirrel and he's ALWAYS singing in the town square.


----------



## lieryl (May 6, 2020)

hikaricities said:


> some love for Klaus!!! finally ; ^ ; he is so underrated he's my favorite smug! love his gladiator concept and his house is beautiful!
> Also want to mention Flip, Willow, Felicity, and Ketchup! Although I feel like Willow, Felicity and Ketchup do get a decent amount of love since I've seen some people mention them in this thread Flip (and Klaus) is pretty underrated though. I feel like he deserves a lot more love! All the monkey villagers do imo. But Flip is super cute and a great jock. He loves to sing too! It's adorable.


you know what i’m gonna go draw klaus T^T he’s so cool i was surprised when he wasn’t a higher tier


----------



## naranjita (May 6, 2020)

2xdinosaurs said:


> I will talk about Colton all day everyday if someone lets me, hahaha. And okapis are just naturally cute, so Papi is, as expected, mega cute! I'm glad other people appreciate them ~


ngl I keep thinking about building a cool medieval/fantasy-inspired island with Colton, Knox and Sterling but I'm so dang lazy


----------



## telluric (May 6, 2020)

I've gotten Ursala, Celia, and Roscoe and they are my favourites. None of them are super popular, but I love their designs so much. Its so sad on twitter when I want to go look up cute fanart of Celia or Ursala or something and I see people hating on them and wishing they would move out. They're adorable!!


----------



## Vadim (May 6, 2020)

I had Klaus in NL and hated him. He was my first campsite visitor in NH and now he is one of my favorites! The smug personality just fits him so perfectly, i always have a laugh when I talk to him!

I also love Spike, he just looks cool.

But my favorite by far is Hopper, always loved how he talked trash about anyone and anything in NL. Wish I could get him in NH!


----------



## hibiskuuss (May 6, 2020)

Sylvana, Kyle, Dobie, Shep, Olive is pretty cute too


----------



## chainosaur (May 6, 2020)

naranjita said:


> ngl I keep thinking about building a cool medieval/fantasy-inspired island with Colton, Knox and Sterling but I'm so dang lazy


That sounds so cool! I see people talk about themed towns but I'm also a little too lazy to commit to something like that.


----------



## cinnamonbella (May 6, 2020)

Shep! my bestie forever


----------



## moonolotl (May 6, 2020)

Hamusuta said:


> this absolute QUEEN omfg... willow is such a cutie i cant believe she's slept on and in such a low tier


ive never seen willow before but now i kinda want her omg


----------



## Faeynia (May 6, 2020)

Pippy, Vladimir & Hopkins uwu


----------



## Druidsleep (May 6, 2020)

sunnyhills said:


> Just wondering, who are your favorite non-mainstream (ie. not commonly traded) villagers? Just looking for some needle in the haystacks there. I have too many normal and lazy villagers though hah.


Francine mad die, eugine


----------



## Coolio15 (May 6, 2020)

Egbert and Soleil.
Egbert's been my buddy since my first town in CF and, as evidenced by my profile pic, I have a huge love for Soleil and her design. I think her aesthetic is honestly super underrated!<3


----------



## petaI (May 6, 2020)

henry, melba, blanche, olive


----------



## Globes216 (May 6, 2020)

My goodness I have far too many, Prince, Kitty, Canberra and Blaire are all up there. I much prefer a lot of the lesser known villagers than the more popular ones. Cashmere Is another I really like too


----------



## Dio (May 6, 2020)

Egbert and Olivia. I fell in love with Egbert cause his eyes are so expressive and Olivia because she looks like a true snooty

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



Coolio15 said:


> Egbert and Soleil.
> Egbert's been my buddy since my first town in CF and, as evidenced by my profile pic, I have a huge love for Soleil and her design. I think her aesthetic is honestly super underrated!<3


Egbert deserves to be appreciated >:3
Egbert > Sherb forever


----------



## cloud_fluff (May 6, 2020)

Faeynia said:


> Pippy, Vladimir & Hopkins uwu


I would die for Hopkins tbh, his face is literally :3 and I love the little blow up nozzle on his head!


Personally, I adore Melba, I think her face is so cute, and I think Mira is slept on too!


----------



## Aleigh (May 6, 2020)

Pierce :')


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 7, 2020)

Velma for sure! I always loved her ever since New Leaf many years ago, she has a very unique cute design and she's very underrated. She's super sweet from my experiences as well!


----------



## Minimasher (May 7, 2020)

Ozzie, Moe, Wendy and Murphy!


----------



## miraxe (May 7, 2020)

Monique, Tiffany, Phil, and Cesar are four of my all-time favorite villagers, but I hardly ever see them traded or even mentioned. I pretty much love every Snooty villager, which doesn't seem to be a very popular personality type in general.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (May 7, 2020)

I have grown quite fond of both of my starter villagers, Coach and Katt. I never see them mentioned or anything, but they're both pretty fantastic.


----------



## solace (May 7, 2020)

Snake FTW!


----------



## Braixen (May 7, 2020)

Rolf!
I'm super surprised he isn't more popular, alongside the tigers in general. I mean, he's a white tiger, you can't get cooler than that 
Also agree with Papi! Absolute cutie and I had him in NL, love that he's based on an okapi!

Poppy's a little popular, but honestly not as popular as I would have thought! imo she's way cuter than some of the top ones, like marshal or Zucker :0


----------



## MapleCake (May 7, 2020)

Cyrano! He's such a grumpy grandpa and I love it.
He is sometimes mean to my other villagers but super nice to me so I adore him.


----------



## Yanatical (May 7, 2020)

Bruce. I really appreciate that he is always watering my flowers ☺


----------



## Rosch (May 7, 2020)

I love Rolf. He's my dreamy and birthday buddy. I am surprised this white tiger doesn't get as much love.

Same with Sterling. He's an eagle knight! But I can understand that many people are not fans of jocks in general.


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 7, 2020)

Drake (lazy) and Bill (jock) are my favorite duck villagers
my other less-mainstream favorites are Papi, Robin, Avery, Curlos, Vesta, and Flo


----------



## stephzs (May 7, 2020)

Portia is one of my favourites and she's hardly ever mentioned, she's a classy Dalmatian and her house is beautiful!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 7, 2020)

Croque, though I don't have him. Seems cool


*UPDATE*, I had no idea how cute Biff was!! Omg!!


----------



## tobi! (May 7, 2020)

Willow, Winnie, Bones, Vic, Static, all the eagle villagers...


----------



## pochacco (May 7, 2020)

my mod queen felicity!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 7, 2020)

Does Biskit count? Because I'd go with Biskit.


----------



## GEEBRASS (May 7, 2020)

I love Hans and Del, and I know Flora's a touch on the popular side, but I've really enjoyed her and Julia as well.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 7, 2020)

Katt, Rudy, Stinky, Grizzly, Hazel

I still don't get why Rudy isn't too favored. I thought he was really cool in New Leaf and found it hard to get him back them. He was expensive.


----------



## BluebearL (May 7, 2020)

Where to even start! There are waaay too many but I'll list the ones that come to mind:
Gayle, Pango, Megan, Tutu, Grizzly, Merry, Rudy, Kiki, Plucky, Tipper, ALL of the CUBS, Zell, Mac, Scoot, Bill, Joey, Mallary, Tucker, Puddles, Prince, nan, Bertha, Papi, Annalise, Astrid, Carrey, Flora, Wade, Boomer, Agnes, Carmen, O'hare, Pippy, Ruby, Claude, Hornsby, Baabara, Poppy, Agent S, Bangle, Dobie.


----------



## mikanmilk (May 7, 2020)

Carmen, Bruce, Gladys, Jay and O’Hare are all on my dreamie list but they don’t seem to be too popular. 

I’m playing in Japanese though and I like the Japanese names so much better.
Carmen is Choco, which is much cuter and I’m pretty sure she’s supposed to be a choco mint bunny, Bruce is Blues, which fits his fur color and music choice, Gladys is Chitose which fits her traditional Japanese theme instead of sounding like a white grandma, Jay is Tsubakuro, because he’s a swallow (tsubame) not a blue jay, hence the swallow tail, and O’Hare is Santos, not sure why they changed him from Latino to Irish but kept his catchphrase “Amigo”.


----------



## mother (May 7, 2020)

jay \o/ idk it's so cute seeing this twiggy lil bird talking about doing all these mad workouts haha i love him so much


----------



## milkie (May 7, 2020)

god so tabby is my starter peppy and i hated her all during the beginning but now that ive spent more time with her i adore her  shes crawled herself to my top faves list beside fauna audie and judy its insane


----------



## sheepie (May 7, 2020)

daisy, felicity, dotty, poppy and pretty much every squirrel. their designs just got cuter in new horizons.


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 7, 2020)

A lot of my dreamies would fall into that category, lmao. I love the irony of Kevin. A pig jock. Plus, Kevin Bacon. Neato.

Roscoe. A literal dark horse. The sclera of his eyes turns yellow when he's mad! I think that's really cool with his red eyes. It's like you can see a fire burn inside him with rage. Bianca, an absolute cutie of a snow leopard. Bree an adorable mouse named after a type of cheese. Snake! Just absolutely underrated.


----------



## Spooky. (May 8, 2020)

Antonio, Phil, Anabelle, Gayle


----------



## Astro0 (May 8, 2020)

KEATON KEATON KEATON
Best boy

Also fuschia! I had her in NL and would die for her, she seems a lot more popular now but I've seen people talk about how she was ugly before D: she's always been amazing


----------



## Blink. (May 8, 2020)

Felicity, Dotty, Poppy, and Olivia c: luckily got Felicity and Olivia in my hubby’s town and we adore them  Especially Felicity, she’s so special to him since New Leaf and they share almost the same name!  c:


----------



## Tako (May 8, 2020)

Would Clay and Vivian count? I'm not sure, but I rarely see them being traded. (Then again, I rarely visit the New Neighbor subforum. haha)

Clay because his design is absolutely adorable, and I love his voice! It's just too cute. <3
Vivian is the only snooty villager I like. She has a really pretty design and is overall rather sweet. Plus, we share the same name!


----------



## Cenna (May 8, 2020)

Bunnie. She’s honestly such a cutie. I adored her in NL and when I found her on an island, I  squealed lol.


----------



## Meowria (May 8, 2020)

I'm not sure if she counts as non mainstream but I've always loved Mint! She was in mine and my mom's villages in GC era(she'd always hop back and forth because we were always in each other's towns) and I ended up really liking her because I thought she was really adorable at the time. I'd like to have her as a temporary in my New Horizons island unfortunately no room for her just to see her, but I am planning on adding her to my New Leaf town as a permanent resident.

I really like all the penguins. Besides Roald, I never really see any love for them. Penguins are one of my fave animals so I love each and every one of them.


----------



## Aliya (May 8, 2020)

Chevre and Nan are my favorites from childhood since my sister had Chevre and I had Nan in WW and they'd move between our towns often.

I also really like Dotty and Pierce!


----------



## 0orchid (May 8, 2020)

Willow is the prettiest villager and I'm so glad I have her on my island. Diana could neva (I want her too though).
Also Tiffany is so cool looking, if I ever get a second island I definitely want her on it. 
Not sure how popular Pekoe is but I rarely see her name mentioned and she's such a cutie!!! 
Merry is adorable but I don't see a lot of love for her either.


----------



## edsett (May 8, 2020)

Jeremiah and Cole! They are sooo cute. Also I love Bill but in every game I had (WW, CF, NL) he always wants to move like immediately so I guess we’re not meant to be lol.


----------



## tinypietro (May 8, 2020)

frita and willow!!! all the sheeps are just a tier imo, but i feel like they get overlooked a lot.


----------



## usa-chan (May 8, 2020)

hamphrey, apple, pate, and willow are severely underrated! their designs are so cute, and i had apple and willow in my new leaf towns, and i adored them!


----------



## lolli8223 (May 8, 2020)

Ones I really love that aren’t super popular are:


Soleil - she is adorable. Her catchphrase ’tarnation’ had me imagining her as a southern belle.
Gladys - beautiful and an absolute SWEETHEART
Hornsby - he is the cutest boy rhino imo
Julia - how this beauty gets overlooked is beyond me
Keaton - he’s a parrot! Super bright and cheerful
Kidd and Pashmina - my fave goats
Mitzi - I prefer her to the more popular Lolly
Peanut - one of my all time favorites, she a peppy I don’t mind having around 
Phil - beautiful eyes and striking colors. He’s a gentleman as well
Pretty much all the horses including Roscoe - my GOAT. Horses are my fave species and they are collectively underrated except for Julian. Notable mentions: Papi, Savannah, Annalise, Cleo.
Spike - a lux grump. I love the gold texture on his New Horizons design.
Willow - my favorite sheep.


----------



## Hats002 (May 25, 2020)

Whinnie, I never see her anywhere and I love her so much! She's so sassy and adorable, I love the little star on her head and how she wants to be famous (or you could say she wants to be a star). I think she's one of the best villagers and is super underrated.


----------



## Spooky. (May 25, 2020)

Most of my faves aren't mainstream.

Filbert, Antonio, Phil, Willow, Annabelle, Aurora


----------



## Blueskyy (May 25, 2020)

The ones on my island are Winnie and Murphy. I know Vivian isn’t that ignored, but I love having her way more than Whitney.


----------



## thundershot (May 25, 2020)

My top three are Camofrog, Rocco, and Savannah


----------



## coderp (May 25, 2020)

Goose is a priceless gem


----------



## nammie (May 25, 2020)

I love Rudy!! Not sure how popular he is but I dont see him traded that often. His colouring is so cute and personally I like jock villagers haha, I think their dialogue is hilarious.

I'll never forget all the times he invited me to his house in acnl, and telling me he'd run behind me to view my glorious muscles or something lol

I think Shep is a rly cute smug too, its sad that other than Marshal and Raymond the other smugs arent really mentioned as much


----------



## pup (May 25, 2020)

elmer, papi, roscoe. my inner horse girl yearns for an all horse town.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 25, 2020)

pup said:


> elmer, papi, roscoe. my inner horse girl yearns for an all horse town.



 Same! The horses are so gorgeous in this game. The way their tail slightly lifts up their outfits and the hair gradient on the back of their heads!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 25, 2020)

Lily!!! She's so precious I can't wait to get her to my island


----------



## angiepie (May 25, 2020)

Pate! She’s such a cutie


----------



## DaviddivaD (May 25, 2020)

The guy in my profile picture. I love Poncho.


----------



## moonbox (May 25, 2020)

Cube, esp when he used to say "d-d-dude"


----------



## Mu~ (May 25, 2020)

Apple, Blaire, Zell, Gayle.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 25, 2020)

Sterling is my absolute favourite! He may be a jock villager, but I somehow find him cute. And his colour scheme heavily reminds me of Falco from Star Fox.

Queenie is quickly becoming one of my favourites and I don't exactly know why.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 25, 2020)

*_Inhales*_


----------



## Megaroni (May 25, 2020)

cornimer said:


> I think majority of my favourite villagers are "non-mainstream" haha. I love majority of the frogs (Tad, Puddles, Tad, Drift, Tad, Jeremiah, Tad, Jambette, Tad, Frobert, Huck, Tad...) as well as Elmer and Rod. I think my more "mainstream" favourites are Dotty, Walker, Agent S. and Tom, but even they aren't like SUPER mainstream. I don't think I would include any of the most commonly traded villagers in my favourites.


I'm the same way, I started my favorite villager list as more commonly traded villagers but then I'll meet a random one and fall in love haha. I was trying to get Fauna the other day but my empty plot was taken by Candi and she won me over. Hopefully they'll get along lol


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2020)

The man, the myth, the legend.... THE GAHHHH MAN STINKY


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (May 25, 2020)

Gotta say Spike. He’s got a cool scar my dude


----------



## RansomJack (May 25, 2020)

Savannah and Boone are my besties. Not very popular but I really like their designs


----------



## easybake (May 25, 2020)

Papi is my ride or die.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 25, 2020)

I love Hazel and Tabby!


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 25, 2020)

Marcel is really neat. He's a mime dog!
I want him so bad but I have two dogs already so I don't know what to do... 

Vesta is another great one. I don't get how she's not more popular! Little glowy eyed sheep.

I'm not gonna say Pietro because he's been getting more popular so he has a cult following now. Glad to see my boy get so much love though.​


----------



## Plume (May 25, 2020)

Felicity! I love her cute face and vintage style.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 25, 2020)

Papi, Sally, Blaire... love my squirrel girls! And Papi is an okapi, which is so cool!


----------



## USN Peter (May 25, 2020)

I find Vivian very classy.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (May 25, 2020)

Katt has been getting more and more popular and I'm super happy for it!!

I also love... Billy! Old man goat that jogs and reminds me I need to be drinking water! I love him.


----------



## Nodokana (May 25, 2020)

Nana and Papi. Showing some love for these two.<3


----------



## Lumearia (May 25, 2020)

Olaf is pretty great! But if I had to add an honorable mention nobody talks about, can we get some love for my boy Bones? He's too cute! (He also reminds me of Wishbone from the tv show..which is probably what hes based on)


----------



## brangein (May 25, 2020)

Lumearia said:


> Olaf is pretty great! But if I had to add an honorable mention nobody talks about, can we get some love for my boy Bones? He's too cute! (He also reminds me of Wishbone from the tv show..which is probably what hes based on)



This! Olaf is the best smug (for me so far)


----------



## Acies (May 25, 2020)

I can't emphasize it enough, but Klaus. I also adore Naomi, Queenie, and Cobb.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (May 25, 2020)

I'm not sure how popular she is, but Sylvana is my newest favorite. I replaced Margie with her and I like her a lot more. She also loves the rose bed I put next to her house. She's a sweetie!


----------



## MapleSilver (May 25, 2020)

My favorite unpopular villager is Kitty. I don't ever people talk about Kitty, whether that's positive or negative. She's just generally unknown. She's one of my absolute favorites though. 

My other favorite villager is Alfonso but I've seen a lot more people talk about him.


----------



## Airysuit (May 25, 2020)

Willow just moved in last week, never met her before and normally not my favourite personality, but i love her so much already! She is so cute and her interior is so elegant!


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (May 25, 2020)

Miranda. She's so overlooked.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (May 25, 2020)

Filbert!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 25, 2020)

I really love Bea! She’s sweet and cute, and love to chat about baking and stuff. She’s a lot like Molly and Goldie, but they are pretty mainstream, so I would pick Bea.


----------



## linlingling (May 25, 2020)

pietro and olaf are such sweeties but idk why many people said they look creepy


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (May 25, 2020)

linlingling said:


> pietro and olaf are such sweeties but idk why many people said they look creepy



I have no clue why people hate Pietro. I'm guessing it's Twitter's "clown culture" but he's one of the best sheep!


----------



## linlingling (May 25, 2020)

LaylaTheMayor said:


> I have no clue why people hate Pietro. I'm guessing it's Twitter's "clown culture" but he's one of the best sheep!


thats really shallow :-( precious pietro shouldnt be a meme


----------



## frogpond (May 25, 2020)

o'hare! love his lil hat


----------



## flurrylovebot (May 25, 2020)

Rudy, Blanche, Poncho, and Ken! 
I think Rudy is somewhat mainstream though


----------



## Squinish (May 25, 2020)

Before I start.  Ankha is my #1 favorite villager of all the villagers.  She is pretty mainstream though.  

I am using the following Popularity list as a guideline for your "non-mainstream" question.








						animalcrossingportal
					

Animal Crossing: New Horizons Villager Popularity Tier List based on market villager trading & frequently requested villagers.




					www.animalcrossingportal.com
				




I am counting Tier 4, 5 and 6 as Non-mainstream and picking 1 from each tier.

Tier 4 - There are a lot of good ones on Tier 4.  Strange that Olivia dropped down to Tier 4.  She is loosing her touch but from the current May list.  I have to say Hazel (#5).  She is pretty cute and sisterly girls and be pretty nice to you.  

Tier 5 - Oh god this one is hard.  There are a lot of great villagers on it.  I mean Cole's on it, but I have to pick #91.  Gala!  That cutie is the best on this list.  

Tier 6 - The tier of the least popular and often given away (if anyone does take them) villagers.  Not as many to choose from but still not and easy choice.  It was a toss up between 3 snooty girls.  Pecan, Tiffany and Willow but I went with Willow.  4th from the bottom she has that cute face that just gets me.  

If you want to see my list of favorite villagers (not in order).  Check out this link.





						Favorite Villagers by squinish | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Favorite Villagers, a list by squinish containing 65 items




					villagerdb.com
				




If you want to see my list of current 10 villagers.  Check out this link as well.




__





						Current Villagers by squinish | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Current Villagers, a list by squinish containing 11 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## windloft (May 25, 2020)

Tiffany's too cute for me, and I don't seem to see her around a lot. I have a weakness for girls with lipstick ... she's just so stylish.


----------



## desertdryad (May 25, 2020)

I love Annalisa!!!! Cobb too <3


----------



## mayortiffany (May 25, 2020)

I love Cube. I think that he has a very unique design, but is also cute! He is in the C Tier though, so at least some other people think the way I do!

Hans also has a very cute design (a yeti!) even though he falls into the dreaded gorilla category. Frita (also in the C tier) has an extremely unique design yet I feel like she often goes overlooked.

In general, there are lots of cute villagers that don't fall into the top tier lists. Anabelle, Rod, Greta... so many underrated cuties out there!


----------



## N a t (May 25, 2020)

I've been obsessing over Hazel recently, she is so super cute!!!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 20, 2020)

I love Phil, Quillson, Sandy and Queenie! I see they aren’t circulated in the market often but they are so cute! I also love Velma


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Nov 20, 2020)

Mine is Felicity. She's a doll!


----------



## Maiana (Nov 20, 2020)

Hopkins! <3 what a cutie.


----------



## Airysuit (Nov 20, 2020)

Deirdre and Willow, if they count.
Deirdre i learned to love in NL, and Willow was supposed to be my temporary snooty but now i have my permanent snooty, we can't seem to say goodbye 
I think willow might stay forever

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Hamusuta said:


> this absolute QUEEN omfg... willow is such a cutie i cant believe she's slept on and in such a low tier


Omg i didn't even see this post. You are absolutely right, willow is insanely under appreciated! 
She has the best fashion sense, i have like 10 screenshots of her with great outfits (outfits I didn't gift)


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 20, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> I really love Bea! She’s sweet and cute, and love to chat about baking and stuff. She’s a lot like Molly and Goldie, but they are pretty mainstream, so I would pick Bea.


omg Oakie I know you posted this wayyyyyy back in May but AHHHHHHH BEA she's my absolute favorite ❤ Would do anything for her ahhh she's so humble and precious and deserves the world

Also idk if she's considered mainstream or not but Vivian?? She's perfect. She's snooty and beautiful and has such a cool house that fits her. And her liking K.K. Cruisin? Legendary.


----------



## jiny (Nov 20, 2020)

bea is really cute! i also like merry, i dont think shes really mainstream. also pate!! i had her in my NL town and she lived right next door to me    shes currently in my NH island too, shes so adorable <3


----------



## Tutle (Nov 20, 2020)

Mines are Sylvana, Lolly, Reneigh, agnes, Tasha, Teddy, and Tiffany. I loved having all of these villagers on my island. Sylvana and Lolly are pure angels and Tiffany, Tasha, and Agnes are cool goth queens! I tend to have a closer bond with non-popular villagers. I didn't feel much of a bond with Dom, Sherb, Raymond, Maple, Lucky, or Tangy.


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 20, 2020)

I honestly don’t know who is considered mainstream (if you mean popular) or not aside from Raymond and Judy. 

My top favorites in general are: Punchy, Kiki, Raymond, Ankha, Marshal, Rosie, Merry, Lolly, Roscoe (w/o singing though), Sherb, Dom, Rudy. Lily

If I am understanding this correctly, then my favorite non mainstream villagers are: Rudy, Gaston, Kiki, Lolly, Puddles, Frobert, Drift, Spike, Hornsby, Claude, Frita, Rocco. To name a few. I have a lot of favorites lol. I like a lot of the cats, frogs, rabbits, squirrels.


----------



## Seastar (Nov 20, 2020)

I can think of a bunch, but I'll just start with listing some of the ones I feel attached to.
Lyman, Anchovy, Pate, Velma, Eunice, Kiki, Ketchup (I have no idea if she counts as popular), Snake, Peggy, Nan, Deena, Cyrano, Dora, Mianda

These villagers I let move out, but I accidentally feel a little bit attached now: Hans, Paula, Curly, Lucy
Same as above, except I haven't moved them out yet: Erik, Keaton, Gabi
Honorable mention, got attached in Happy Home Designer, of all things: Vesta (Though maybe she counts as popular since she got voted for a collectible lol)


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 20, 2020)

I have one dreamie who I am desperate to get next time i have a space. I don’t know why more people don’t seem to appreciate Bangle. I think she is adorable


----------



## Manah (Nov 20, 2020)

ALICE <3





Was happy to see her in the winter trailer.


----------



## Skandranon (Nov 20, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> I have one dreamie who I am desperate to get next time i have a space. I don’t know why more people don’t seem to appreciate Bangle. I think she is adorable


agreed, bangle is very nice, she was one of my 2 original villagers

for me its definitely Julia and Caroline. I came upon Caroline and decided i liked her design, but guess she is so unpopular that to get her I had to get the amiibo card


----------



## Rosch (Nov 20, 2020)

For me, it's Rolf, Curt, Sterling, Buzz, Elvis, Drift, Rod, and Ken.

Not sure if these villagers are non-mainstream, but they are also my faves: Dobie, Lobo, Rudy

My faves who I know are popular: Punchy, Bob


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Nov 20, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> omg Oakie I know you posted this wayyyyyy back in May but AHHHHHHH BEA she's my absolute favorite ❤ Would do anything for her ahhh she's so humble and precious and deserves the world
> 
> Also idk if she's considered mainstream or not but Vivian?? She's perfect. She's snooty and beautiful and has such a cool house that fits her. And her liking K.K. Cruisin? Legendary.


Vivian is an absolute QUEEN, I ran into her a few times on my island hopping adventure (I didn’t get her purely because I already have 2 wolves on my island ) but she is absolutely an underrated villager!!!! snootiness: on point :D


----------



## NicksFixed (Nov 20, 2020)

My all-time favourite villager [so far, I haven't met them all, nowhere near] is my buddy Gruff. He's my bromance. I'm also very fond of Rasher, Pietro, Lily, Tabby, Al, O'Hare, Stinky ... Don't know if they're popular or not and I don't really care !! I love them ...


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 20, 2020)

Anicotti and Cranston. Anicotti looks so natural and Cranston’s adorable.


----------



## Holla (Nov 20, 2020)

Ones on my island right now are Derwin, frobert and Cyd as least popular (though to me they are among my faves). Next Mira and Blanche are a little more popular but far from top of the charts as well.


----------



## Baroque (Nov 20, 2020)

My favourite non-mainstream villager also happens to be my favourite villager overall. It’s Angus. I feel like he’s probably the sweetest-looking of the Grumpy villagers and he’s also a beef called Angus, which, I mean... obviously. Come on.


----------



## lexy_ (Nov 20, 2020)

For me, it is joey...hmm not sure he is popular but he is my baby since wild word.


----------



## Bugs (Nov 20, 2020)

I don't really like the mainstream villagers, I like the mid and lower tiers though. My favourite villager is probably either Sterling or Boris, I love them both so much! Others I like are Knox (only don't have him because I'd have too many crankies) Tucker, Cube (all the penguins tbh, they're all great), Hans, Bella... My boyfriend's favourite villager is Stinky


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Nov 20, 2020)

A villager that I’ve always wanted but I’ve never had yet is Rudy. He looks so cute and I cannot believe he’s a jock villager also. I have Grizzly on my island. He is so sweet! He’s like a grumpy old grandpa. He looks like a giant teddy bear. I know a lot of people like teddy but I think they should give grizzly a shot too, he’s like a lumberjack grandpa. The only thing though I will say about grizzly is that when he gets mad his eyes get red, like the veins in them it’s a little creepy but! It’s an interesting detail so it makes him unique!


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 20, 2020)

Joey is adorable. If I had more space on my island I’d invite him because he looks like he makes a pair with Scoot with their shirts. Elise is also one of my favourite snooties because she reminds me of my best friend. I think Jambette is “popular” but maybe in a bad way but she really is a great frog villager and the best normal imo. Also Stinky!!


----------



## moonlights (Nov 20, 2020)

thinking of ones on my island, I think Nan. she's very cute, and an extremely underrated normal.


----------



## Wickel (Nov 20, 2020)

Soleil! She's just so cute, tiny and angry. I need her in my New Horizons town.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 20, 2020)

so I actually like to have non mainstream dreamies.  some of these are mainstream but some arent

-Bob x
-Dobie x
-Ribbot
-Kyle
-Phoebe
-Pango
-Ankha
-Coco
-Bruce x
-Doc x


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 20, 2020)

I've always loved Cole. He's not popular but he's adorable and one of my favourite lazy villagers. Mint and Felicity are great too.


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 20, 2020)

My favorite is Velma!


----------



## Commodore (Nov 20, 2020)

I love Blue Bear, Klaus, Elvis and Eggbert. If they ever vanished in the middle of the night, my tears would flood the island.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 20, 2020)

I have or have had these villagers. They deserve more love!

Agnes: my favourite pig villager. Love her gothic look and her house! 
Becky: one of the more unique chickens, in my opinion. It helps that I love purple. Her house is elegant. 
Butch: nice design based on Rottweilers. I can always find him singing on my island. :3 
Daisy: I was planning on letting her go after her birthday because I eventually want to bring Goldie back to my island as my permanent normal villager. I think they would be best friends and adorable to have as neighbours. She's such a sweetie.   
Mint: the squirrels are adorable with their floofy tails. Mint is no exception. Her colouring is so unique!
Pango: one of my favourite anteaters. Love her bold colours. I like her actual house (she was stuck with the basic interior since she was one of my starters). 
Pierce: one of my preferred eagle villagers. He's not my top pick within the jocks, but I can't deny that his colouring is very nice, especially for fans of the colour blue.


----------



## Purities (Nov 20, 2020)

i’m not sure if she’s mainstream but Kiki! my apologies if she is- i just love kikis delivery service n it makes me so happy to have her in my town n remind me of the movie C:


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 20, 2020)

Nan and Chevre because the photos in their room of eachother! I totally ship it. Besides that, my favorite villager of all time and best friend in New Leaf for 2 years is Cheri! I love her.


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 20, 2020)

Amelia was my first snooty on Gont and she’s so lovely, she gave me unimpressed older  lesbian vibes but was also really sweet and supportive of my other villagers and had a cute romance going on with Cherry ;-; I’m definitely gonna invite her back at some point uwu
I currently have Mac the jock doggo on Gont. His dumb face is super endearing and I love that he has a dog house in his home ;w;


----------



## maria110 (Nov 20, 2020)

I really like Jacques, the smug bird.  I missed the chance to fill a plot and he showed up.  I thought I would boot him immediately with an Amiibo card but then decided not to.  Now, I have his photo and he's still around.  I'm not sure if he'll be a permanent resident but I like him a lot.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Xeleron said:


> I think many of the villagers I like are very underrated or just not like at all
> Chops | Pig | Smug
> Avery | Eagle | Cranky
> Ken | Chicken | Smug
> ...



I've had Chops, Avery, and Ken, and I agree, they are wonderful villagers!


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 20, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> Nan and Chevre because the photos in their room of eachother! I totally ship it. Besides that, my favorite villager of all time and best friend in New Leaf for 2 years is Cheri! I love her.


I had no idea Nan and Chevre had photos of each other, that’s so cute ;-;


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 20, 2020)

i like a lot of low tier villagers, especially frogs. i even had jambette of all frogs in my new leaf town once. the only frog i hate with a passion is huck. go away you ugly grey froggie. wth. but honestly like frobert, drift, puddles, gigi, henry... they're All super underrated. the rest of the frogs are good too, i just think these little froggies are very underrated despite being super cute.

i also often grow to like low key cute villagers i have had who aren't high tier. some examples are frita, nana, monty, wendy, colton and savannah.


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 20, 2020)

I love Olivia, Scoot, Kyle, Deirdre, Bones, just to name a few
I liked Merry too but she somehow skyrocketed recently


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 20, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I had no idea Nan and Chevre had photos of each other, that’s so cute ;-;


I know! I actually think they're a couple, but it's based off of the fable that there were two goats that wrote eachother letters, a black and white goat. So technically Chevre and Nan are pen pals!


----------



## SirOctopie (Nov 20, 2020)

Willow, the yellow snooty sheep. Also Pierce, the jock eagle. Love his design.

IDK how popular villagers like Kabuki and Hopper are. Kabuki has a really cool design, and I love Hopper because he was one of my original villagers in the town I started 18 years ago on the gamecube version.

But I feel like the true underdog is Aziz, the jock lion exclusive to the gamecube version. I was so bummed he wasn't picked as a returning villager when the welcome amiibo update came out. ;-;


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 20, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> I have one dreamie who I am desperate to get next time i have a space. I don’t know why more people don’t seem to appreciate Bangle. I think she is adorable



hello! I have been summoned to appreciate your appreciation of Bangle! She is an absolute treasure! Hope you find her soon!


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 20, 2020)

Vladimir! I haven't ever seen anyone be super into him but I have him on my island and really like him. My grumpy little pink grandpa!!

I also love Bones, who has some following, but nowhere near the popular villagers. He's the cutest!


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 20, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> hello! I have been summoned to appreciate your appreciation of Bangle! She is an absolute treasure! Hope you find her soon!
> View attachment 336825


Yay  Bangle appreciation  She deserves so much more  

I keep refusing move outs as I can’t guarantee I would get her. I have 3 dreamiest and my gorgeous son got me Whitney and Bianca for Mother’s Day  Maybe I can hint what I would like for Christmas


----------



## litilravnur (Nov 20, 2020)

I agree with you, @Pintuition! I also have Vladimir in my town and for sure he deserves more love. At first, I was just waiting to get his photo but I like him so much~

I really love Sheldon, even when I don't like sports and that's the only thing in his head. He's one of my starters and he's always cheering me up. And Skye! She's so clumsy and pure


----------



## Bulbadragon (Nov 20, 2020)

Pudge! He was one of my first villagers in Wild World, my first AC game ever. I loved him in that game and was devastated when he moved out. After the release date for New Horizons was announced, I immediately went and bought Pudge's amiibo card. I just think he's so precious and I love lazy villagers.


----------



## maddong (Nov 20, 2020)

hopkins! his design is so unique and we share the same birthday


----------



## daffy (Nov 20, 2020)

Cole is my favourite villager in general and I don't know why he isn't more popular!


----------



## Serabee (Nov 20, 2020)

URSALA 

Now and forever, Ursala is my girl. I will never understand how she's not THE most popular sisterly (or why sisterlies aren't popular in general... they're my favorite personality and I love a lot of them, like Deirdre who's my new avatar). But Ursala is such a cutie with lovely colors, cute hair, and adorable freckles. Plus, sisterlies are caring but intimidating... and a bear fits that PERFECTLY. She's not on my island RN, but I have her Amiibo, so she can always come back~​


----------



## tessa grace (Nov 20, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Yay  Bangle appreciation  She deserves so much more
> 
> I keep refusing move outs as I can’t guarantee I would get her. I have 3 dreamiest and my gorgeous son got me Whitney and Bianca for Mother’s Day  Maybe I can hint what I would like for Christmas


bangle was the first villager i ever had a good connection to in my first animal crossing town! I would go to her house every day and talk to her until she told me to shut up XD


----------



## Roxxy (Nov 20, 2020)

thetessagrace said:


> bangle was the first villager i ever had a good connection to in my first animal crossing town! I would go to her house every day and talk to her until she told me to shut up XD


 I want her to tell me to shut up  I will get her...........
one day


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Nov 20, 2020)

Assuming ‘non-mainstream’ means not popular, it seems like quite a few of my favorites fit.

Bangle, Cole, Graham, Soleil, Willow, Ike, Ursala, Stinky, Alice, Sydney, Clay, Dierdre, Antonio, Freckles, and Maggie are some of my (many) faves who I believe fall on the unpopular/ unknown end of the scale.

Tabby is an unusual case, because I would argue she is well known for being unpopular in a way similar to but not to the same extent as poor Rodney. I would say they would be in the mainstream as unpopular villagers. Mainstream, non-mainstream, or something in between, I do love Tabby so much. 

Genji, Flurry, Apple, Ruby, Agnes, and Fauna are favorites I would consider ‘mainstream’/ popular


----------



## Jassiii (Nov 20, 2020)

hmmm I’d say Papi, Ike, Vesta and O’Hare ! Papi, Vesta and O’Hare are ones I’ve liked for a long time and Ike is a newer favorite, he’s such a good grumpy <3 I just love how done he looks all the time 

(Idk if Vesta counts bc I’ve seen lots of people liking her recently— makes my heart happy <3)


----------



## squidney (Nov 20, 2020)

Victoria and Elmer!! In wild world, they happened to move right next to eachother and i would plant roses in between their houses cus child me thought they were bf/gf LOL


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 20, 2020)

Nobody really talks about her much but I had Yuka as my first snooty and I loved her so much. I also really like Bruce!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 20, 2020)

Sterling still has a special place in my heart all because of new leaf. Still my favorite jock (and tied with semi-popular Erik as my all-time favorite)!


----------



## Mollyra (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm pretty sure the vast majority of the villagers I like (or are my favorites, for that matter) aren't popular, so I'll keep this post short!

Nibbles was one of my initial villagers in New Horizons, and to this day, I regret letting her go, even if she'd still have her starter house. I grew attached to her very quickly, and she's among one of my favorite villagers now.


----------



## tywashere (Nov 21, 2020)

I adore Hugh and Ken. Hugh is a heterochromatic, blue pig and Ken is a gothic chicken.


----------



## g u a v a (Nov 21, 2020)

TRUFFLES BABBYYYYY, I feel very seen by her design <3


----------



## John Wick (Nov 21, 2020)

Angus.

He totally rocks.
Love Macmoo. ^_^


----------



## LuluLove (Nov 21, 2020)

I don’t know if he is considered mainstream or not but I love Bam and I don’t see him in many islands, so maybe he is not that famous! But he is so cute with his little freckles!


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Nov 21, 2020)

My all time favourite villager is not mainstream, and that's Alfonso. I haven't come across many people that love him, but he is my boi.

I also love Papi. I think he's a sweetheart, although I have never had him in any of the games,


----------



## Berrymia (Nov 21, 2020)

NANA. People sleep on her and I don’t understand it because she’s adorable!!
I also love Baabara, Deirdre and Wendy :>


----------



## oranje (Nov 21, 2020)

I think for me this time around is Del. I love his color scheme, his (ware)house, and that apparently he's based on a navy ship? Plus he's always been pretty nice to me, so I like him for that too.  One other villager that I like a lot is Hazel! What a cute little unibrow!


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 22, 2020)

Ed is my favourite he has been my day one since New Leaf and now also Buck is another of my new favourite islanders


----------



## lolli8223 (Nov 22, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> SYLVANA
> 
> Poppy gets all the normal squirrel love. But Sylvana is absolutely adorable, has such a nice palette, and a gorgeous house! Plus she's stinking ADORABLE.



Sylvana is my favorite female villager. She’s adorable and I love her crazy eyes too!


----------



## Etown20 (Nov 22, 2020)

Someone mentioned Mallary the snooty duck in this thread or another thread a few months ago, and I got her a while later and like her a lot!


----------



## twisty (Nov 22, 2020)

My girl Ursula!!! Adorable uchi bear with killer winged eyeliner and baby bangs?? How can you go wrong?


----------



## USN Peter (Nov 22, 2020)

I have recently persuaded Tybalt to move-in.
I like him a lot.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Nov 22, 2020)

Tybalt and Rowan are my favourite <3


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 22, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Flunkifera (Nov 22, 2020)

I was really determined to not get mainstream villagers. Somehow Fauna, Julian, Diana, Dom, Sherb and Dobie moved onto my island.. I am working of getting rid of them just because I want to meet new villagers, but having a cooldown of 2 weeks between each move-out makes this a really long process. I like a lot of dorky looking villagers though, for example Bubbles, Quillson or Cousteau.


----------



## Silkfawn (Nov 22, 2020)

Kid Cat, Tasha, and Genji.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 22, 2020)

I have been summoned

*cough* one word:
*Willow* 
So depressing to see people simping for garbage, boring, eye-disease cat when we got cuties like Willow who are so SEVERELY underrated!!! I stan Willow 1000000000000000000%. Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy I got her on my new island. I'm going to turn that baby into a punk-rock weirdo and I've already started (gave her a flame tee today).

pics:


look at her. she is baby


----------



## Mairmalade (Nov 22, 2020)

There are a few villagers I like that I don't see commonly traded:
Jay
Sylvana
Walker
Gonzo

Having Dobie and Gonzo as neighbors is the dream.


----------



## AssassinVicz (Nov 22, 2020)

Idk if he’s popular but, Cube is one of my favourites since I somehow started with him in the Wii version of ac.

It’s taken me ages to get him in new leaf and after hunting for him in new Horizons, I finally have a triforce Of cubes....


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 22, 2020)

My boy Egbert is an absolute gem and I love him to pieces. I also have an adorable bunny named Gabi, I’m not sure how popular she is but I love her! She looks so cozy with all the fall colours in my town, I’m really enjoying having her as a peppy villager


----------



## oranje (Nov 23, 2020)

I forgot about Jacques! He's my favorite Bird villager and I love his beanie and lil goatee (although I do think it's funny when non-mammal villagers have facial hair ). He also has a pretty cool interior house too. He just seems like a really chill guy and I feel like he'd be best friends with Pasquel.

I really want him for my town because he's also based on Jacques Cousteau, which would be perfect for my ocean-themed town.


----------

